# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  diffrence entre eclipselink , hibernate , openJPA

## neotherebel

bonjour,
je voudrais savoir les diffrences entre ces 3 frameworks de mapping, pas question performances mais les apports de chacun par rapport  JPA2.0

merci d'avance

PS: j'ai beau cherch je ne trouve pas de rponse

----------


## gailuris

Salut, 

J'ai cherch sur google (mots cls : "eclipselink hibernate openJPA") j'ai trouv :
http://terrazadearavaca.blogspot.com...omparison.html
http://www.jpab.org/

----------


## neotherebel

> http://terrazadearavaca.blogspot.com...omparison.html
> http://www.jpab.org/


merci,
mais c'est vrai qu'on ne trouve que a (des tests de performances) en fait je voulais plutt des choses comme: hibernate permet d'tre configur dans persistance.xml avec update_or_create   et toplink permet seulement create_and_drop ... donc d'aprs vos connaissances
ce que peut faire l'un que l'autre ne paut pas.

et encore merci pour tout ::ccool::

----------


## Patriarch24

Ben tu prends la rfrence de configuration pour chaque orm, et tu compares. Au boulot !

----------

